

Linux: It's being ignored - benbristow
http://www.benbristow.co.uk/2013/08/linux-its-being-ignored/

======
iends
Not sure why you want an Origin client. On Windows it's terrible...

~~~
benbristow
I always found Origin to be a really nice client on Windows. It's lightweight,
fast, simple and the overlay has built-in broadcasting to Twitch.TV!

